# mednafen no compile



## hamtaro (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi I tried to install mednafen from Ports but, when is compiling in the part "cheats snes" is jammed. I look for some option with make config and no option "snes". I am using FreeBSD 11.2 AMD64 and install Ports with portmaster.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 25, 2018)

First, it helps to mention the full name of a port (including it's origin), so: emulators/mednafen, this makes it easier for others to find the port you're talking about.

But what do you mean "jammed"?

Anyway, it looks as if you're not changing any build options so why build your own ports in the first place? It might be easier on you to use precompiled binaries. So: `# pkg install metnafen`.

Keep in mind though that it's considered bad practice to combine ports and prebuild packages, it's best to stick with one methodology.


----------



## hamtaro (Jul 25, 2018)

only with Ports /emulators/mednafen. sorry i want say "se traba" "se queda pasmado" englisch ist not my language. I dont mix ports with pkg


----------



## hamtaro (Jul 25, 2018)

ready, its working finally only was "wait".


----------

